# introducing myselve



## gewoon_rik (Mar 27, 2008)

hello everyone :lol: 

My name is Rik, 25 Y/O and live together with my girlfriend "Kelly" and our daughter "Femke" In Antwerp/Belgium
Together we have lots of animals but in the end of december i starten building a paludarium
100cmx50cmx50cm

now we're 3 months later and this is my first paludarium!











plants are

Tillandsia dyeriana
Bulbophyllum laxiflorum
Catopsis sp.
Peperomia obtusifobia
Lockhartia oerstedii
Ficus ficus Montana
Pleurothallis stricta
Oncidium ascendens
Biophytum sensitivum
Epidendrum porpax
Restrepia trichoglossa
Barbosella australis
Barbosella miersii
Fittonia verschaffeltii
Selaginella sp.
Adiantum capillis-veneris
Tillandsia cyanea
Riccia fluitans
Vesicularia Dubyana
Asplenium trichomanes

grtz,

Rik


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

BEUTIFUL~!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

Welcome and gorgeous setup!


----------



## gewoon_rik (Mar 27, 2008)

thx... in the paludarium are 0.0.5 D.ventrimaculatus and 1.2 Lygodactylus williamsi

grtz,

Rik


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous!! Welcome!!


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

NICE!
I especially like the wood complete with mounted orchids


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

WOW very nice, do you happen to have any building photos?

Welcome to the site!


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

gorgeous. enough said.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Welcome!!  
Great tank!!


----------



## gewoon_rik (Mar 27, 2008)

thx for the nice replies!
offcourse I have the building pictures!
héhéhé


















































































grtz,


Rik


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

wow


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Good stuff thanks for sharing.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

looks amazing! i love the arrangement of the wood


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

You are an artist. That is wonderful, and you are always welcome to give us lessons in design!


----------



## hylahill (Jan 29, 2008)

Great tank! It is amazing what a good eye and a couple of great pieces of wood can do! Love all the orchids...do you have misting built in?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Where did you get the amazing driftwood from? I can never seem to find any that really have any decent size to them. Beautiful in any case, whether its a first pally or a 100th! Congrats on the great work!


----------



## gewoon_rik (Mar 27, 2008)

thx for the nice reactions!  
I do have a fogmaster but it isn't working yet!
I got the wood from a store here in Belgium...
http://www.amfibia.be

grtz,

Rik


----------

